# setting up a rescue charity



## toni1234 (6 October 2014)

hi there,

i am really hoping someone can help me. i am heart broken at the amount of horses and ponies that are being neglected as I'm sure all of you are too. I have looked into some rescue charities and they are struggling with room and therefore not being able to take horses on so therefore i would like to set up a rescue charity, if i could i would set up a rescue charity for all animals. so i am asking does anyone know how i go about this is there funding ect? I do not have a lot of money but i do however have time, determined and a absolute love for animals. 

i will appreciate any information anyone can give me.

many Thanks
Toni


----------



## Penny Less (14 October 2014)

You need a lot of money.I recommend you contact a local charity and get advice. Most charities are struggling for cash at the moment.
The only funding available I believe is what you gather in donations.


----------



## JillA (14 October 2014)

I take in rescues, and began by working with a small local charity. I own my own land - unless you do you are up against it from the start, because you will have to pay rent before anything else. There will be feed, hay, vet and farrier to pay, and no, there is no funding other than what you can generate yourself, and you have to have a fairly thick skin. What happens if you have run out of money and an animal needs expensive feed or treatment? You dip into your own pockets, which I have to do all the time. None of my local vets or dentists give me any kind of reduction in fees because of the rescues, although my farrier did, as he was a friend, but he still had to be paid. I got a small amount of feed from a local company but they need something in return - usually publicity. I used the local press and radio to ask for help, but there wasn't a lot forthcoming, and volunteers come to help until they get a better offer. It's hard. 
And what if you get hurt or ill? It is a real struggle on your own, not too bad if you have supportive friends and family, but it still isn't easy unless you have very very deep pockets and your own land. 
What will you do with the dozens of requests you get from people to "take the pony they can no longer afford"? You will be knee deep in them and then what? Do you look for loan homes, keep them forever, what? I currently have at least two who aren't rehomable (and I won't take any with a poor prospect of being homed, I can't care for them all, and I advise owners it is kinder to PTS) so I can't just give up when it all gets too much for me.
It is a wonderful thing to be able to do but it does need thinking through very very carefully - horses can live to 30+ these days. Look for a local sanctuary and do your apprenticeship by volunteering for them on a regular basis, then you will see it from the inside  and will learn the skills you need to rehab neglected animals. Good luck but it isn't easy.


----------



## paddi22 (14 October 2014)

Unless you have a comfortable amount of money to cover feed, hay, bedding, rent of land, repairs, vets bills etc  (ie you are rich!) for the times you don't get in donations, then it's not feasable for you to set up your own rescue, even with the best of intentions. There is a rescue near us set up by a very kind-hearted person, but it struggles every month to stay open and that's not a great scenario for horses who have already had very unsettled lives. 

It IS heartbreaking seeing horses suffer, but sometimes its better to concentrate on fund raising to help existing charities that are functioning well and have good policies towards rescue and rehoming. Volunteering or fund raising for them would be 100 times more helpful then setting up from scratch with no experience.


----------



## Booboos (14 October 2014)

Why don't you volunteer to help at your local charity? They may need dog walkers, foster care for small animals, mucking out for horses, etc. There are always loads of jobs to get done and not enough volunteers.

Realistically you need an enormous amount of money to run a rescue centre. If you rescue animals without a realistic plan of how to look after them long term you will be merely adding to the problem.


----------

